# Did I Read this right?



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

I was at the library getting a book yesterday. There are two rather attractive females working there. I wouldn't mind getting with either of them. One has some Tatoos (I'll call her Tats) and one is feminine.

I've spoken to Feminine before. She's cute, we flirt but since she's at work, it's never a long interaction. 

I've flirted with Tats as well often but same deal. I also have my daughter with me on occasion so I try to keep this to a minimum when she's with me. 

Anyway, yesterday something came up I was trying to figure out what it meant (if it follows a "rule") regarding eye contact. 

Feminine was walking around, holding a paper. I said hi as I usually do when I see her. This time, rather than smiling or engaging in some talk (as she almost always does) she waved, said "hi jbird" back, but while she did so, she turned her head to the right. I chalked this up to her being at work and stressed, and Tat's counter opened up so I went to her to check out. 

In a social situation, Feminine's response tends to mean she considers you inferior. I am not sure if that means the same thing when she is working. This was the first time she did this and it's the opposite of every other interaction. 

I'm curious to know what this means for other chicks I approach when I see them working.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Show me the research where this head turning is a viable, RELIABLE indicator of disdain or indicator that you are inferior...

BTW...if its PUA bullsh1t, you might as well leave right now.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

Nope, no PUA crap here, I assure you. 

Here's one I found from a google search of eye contact: Read Her Signs (Without Reading the Tea Leaves)
And another: http://boards.askmen.com/forum/topi...do-women-always-look-away-when-not-interested

Like I said, I chalked it up to her being at work and maybe having a bad day.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

jbird669 said:


> Nope, no PUA crap here, I assure you.
> 
> Here's one I found from a google search of eye contact: Read Her Signs (Without Reading the Tea Leaves)
> And another: Do women always look away when not interested? - AskMen.com Lounge - Message Boards
> ...


I would not put a lot of stock into what you read on the internet. This is not meant to be mean but the world does not revolve around you. She was probably distracted. Maybe she had a fight her mom. You don't know. Are you going ask her out? If you are just do it. Then you will have your answer.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

jbird669 said:


> In a social situation, Feminine's response tends to mean she considers you inferior. I am not sure if that means the same thing when she is working. This was the first time she did this and it's the opposite of every other interaction.
> 
> I'm curious to know what this means for other chicks I approach when I see them working.


Huh? :scratchhead:

She said hi to you and because she tilted her head you think she thinks you are "inferior?" I don't understand that. When I am at work I say hello to a lot of people but it doesn't mean I think they are beneath me or that I don't like them. Also, in my workspace, I'm not going to just randomly ignore someone, especially if I see them often, which it seems she does with you since she knows you by name and you peruse the library.

I think you are WAY overthinking this.

Perhaps she was just saying hello to you.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

Believe me, I am well aware the world doesn't revolve around me. That was not the point of my post and please excuse me if it came across that way. I just don't want to waste my time. I absolutely plan on asking her out.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Maybe something else caught her eye while she was saying hello?

You dont give us much to go on. 
But really the only way to know is to ASK.

"Read her signs"?
As a psychologist I can tell you that more than half of the crap they sling at you is bunk and designed to be quietly supportive of the perception of giving you "power" that other men dont have.

Its a pretty old game...sorta like Horoscopes.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah. Then you will have your answer as to what she thinks about you.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

SamuraiJack said:


> Maybe something else caught her eye while she was saying hello?


She turned and looked toward a wall. 

I was just thrown off because our previous interactions are always pleasant. I don't flirt when my daughter is with me and I tried to ask her out once, but her boss came by and said thanks for supporting the library, next!


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

jbird669 said:


> She turned and looked toward a wall.
> 
> I was just thrown off because our previous interactions are always pleasant. I don't flirt when my daughter is with me and I tried to ask her out once, but her boss came by and said thanks for supporting the library, next!


Well maybe she was blushing, or maybe she had something in her teeth, or maybe she was looking for something.
You cant know or pretend to.

So just trash all the silly new age crap and ASK her out.

I'll give you a weird example. I work in the tech industray and I came in one day and introduced myself to the new guy. I stretched a bit and dragged my hand across my chest.
Little did I know that this was a secret sign of Mason's greetings. Next thing I know this guy rushes over to me and gives me the Masonic orders 1st level handshake and told me it was good to meet a fellow brother.
I told him I wasnt a Mason but he was welcome here and could consider me a brother.

So bottom line...dont worry if you read it right. There may be NO right.
Just worry about not flubbing it when you ask her out for some coffee or a bit of lunch.


----------



## Joe Cool (Feb 24, 2015)

jbird669 said:


> chicks


:rofl::lol:


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I think people spend too much time analyzing the actions of others, when using one of the superb pick-up lines in this thread would quickly gain you access to the honey-pot.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

I recommend the Budweiser scale...


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

SamuraiJack said:


> I recommend the Budweiser scale...


What's that?


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

jbird669 said:


> What's that?


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/11943385-post51.html


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

SamuraiJack said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/11943385-post51.html


Ha, that's gold!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
My reactions to people can vary a lot depending on what I'm thinking about, how much of a hurry I'm in etc. I hope no one tries to read me to know what I'm thinking. If they want to know, and ask politely I'm happy to tell them.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

*Two Wonderful Mississippi's*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You are over thinking this. 

She was in the middle of something, her mind was else where.

That's about all it means.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

jbird669 said:


> I was at the library getting a book yesterday. There are two rather attractive females working there. I wouldn't mind getting with either of them. One has some Tatoos (I'll call her Tats) and one is feminine.
> 
> I've spoken to Feminine before. She's cute, we flirt but since she's at work, it's never a long interaction.
> 
> ...




Well, I am not going to go into all these hidden signals, but when I read this, it seemed quite clear. While I don't believe in the 'head turn and misstep' I do believe there is a reasonable instinctive read on people and she was obviously interacting with you much more differently.

She used to flirt with you. She may have been 'in the game'.

Then she found out that you also flirt with 'Tats'. So she went from 'special library friend' to 'just another girl with a vagina who is available.' Who wants to feel they are in that position?

That is the signal YOU sent.

Can you blame her for her reaction, looking at it like that?

That being said, maybe SHE was also stuck in the bind where that dreamy drama student whoms she ALSO flirts with was in the library...and she wasn't going to go all cozy with one guy who hasn't even asked her out (girls can dangle more than one prospect on a string too).

Maybe the guy who has been putting off asking her out (that's you again) just got sidelined because someone else asked her out. Now she is acting appropriately as a woman who is already spoken for.

Maybe, as everyone is saying, she was just distracted.

See what the next interaction is like. One interaction doesn't tell us much.

But honestly, flirting with two co-workers....do you also try to chat up twins at the same time? IMO, it's not a smart or respectful move.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

You're looking into this like there is some mathematical formula to determine the reasoning and that you can arrive at some solution that will tell you something about this random gesture. 

If you want to ask one of these girls out, why not just ask them out? You'll learn more from asking them out than you will us analyzing their every move. 
And you'll learn a helluva lot more on a date than continued flirting for a few weeks. 

If you fear rejection, I'll tell you what the internet told me a few months ago:
It's better to sh!t your pants than die of constipation.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Broken at 20 said:


> You're looking into this like there is some mathematical formula to determine the reasoning and that you can arrive at some solution that will tell you something about this random gesture.
> 
> *If you want to ask one of these girls out, why not just ask them out?* You'll learn more from asking them out than you will us analyzing their every move.
> And you'll learn a helluva lot more on a date than continued flirting for a few weeks.


:iagree:


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I want to clarify that I never flirt with Tats while Feminine is around. In fact, the other day was the first time I saw them together.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

jbird669 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I want to clarify that I never flirt with Tats while Feminine is around. In fact, the other day was the first time I saw them together.


Well....pick the one you like the most and roll the dice!


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

jbird669 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I want to clarify that I never flirt with Tats while Feminine is around. In fact, the other day was the first time I saw them together.


You don't think they talk?


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

SamuraiJack said:


> Well....pick the one you like the most and roll the dice!




If they found out about each other, do you think he really has that option anymore?

One would have to like him an awful lot to get over that.

IF what I said is true.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Tats is likely bisexual or has lesbian tendencies.

Feminine is likely bi-curious.

Invite both out for a threesome.


----------

